# BBQ ribs.... AAAGGGHHH!!



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I am a huge fan of BBQ ribs, but even so I am wanting for something a little bit different. What other sauces go good with ribs? (Such as Jamaican jerk, etc.) I'm trying to work on a sauce for ribs that would be sort of asian inspired- pureed garlic, grated ginger, onion, cilantro, hoisin sauce, hot sauce, honey, sesame oil, soy sauce, etc, maybe marinade the ribs for a couple of hours (or days for later on in the week), and instead of slow cook them again, maybe I can just throw them on the grill and let them cook at medium speed so they are still slightly charred but not all dried out. Maybe I can place on a large plate, drizzle a little bit more of the sauce, and then top with some toasted sesame seeds for a nice crunch and some chopped scallions or cilantro and serve with lime wedges. Any thoughts on this? I got a rib book recently, and I've gotten some good ideas, like a chipotle BBQ sauce with a little bit of chocolate in their for sweetness, and a Coca cola BBQ sauce- that looked pretty interesting. But when it comes to ribs, I am like an obsessed garbage bowl and cannot get enough ideas, cooking techniques, and the tastes of great ribs. Sorry for the long post...:look:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Its not barbecue unless it was cooked with real smoke. The other techniques are all weak and pale imitations.

You can do a pretty good slow smoked rib on a gas or charcoal grill.


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

Try a teriyaki honey mustard marinade


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I don't know that I would want to marinate ribs for a couple of days, especially if you're using an acid like lemon or lime juice. It will break down the meat too much and make it kind of mushy. Also if you use too much sugar in the marinade it might burn if you put it on your grill at a medium temp. 
My preference is a dry rub on top of a mustard or worstersire slather, let it rest covered in the fridge for at least 4 hours. Put in the smoker for about 3hrs @ 250 with pecan and hickory, wrap in foil with a bit of apple juice, leave for about 2 hours, unwrap and apply sauce for another 30 min to an hour till sauce is carmelized. Test for doneness with a tear test between ribs, or if you pick up the rib-rack with tongs it should bend at a 45 degree angle. Over cooking will cause mushiness and the meat will fall off the bone, when all you want is a gentle tug with your teeth to debone it. yum

I've also recreated this in the oven with good results on bad weather days. You could even cook it low and slow in the oven on a rack, then the last 45 min or so on your grill to set the sauce.

What kind of ribs are you doing? Spares? baby backs? The back ribs would cook a bit quicker. Also, look for ribs that haven't been enhanced like you find at the grocery store. Sam's usually sells some decent ribs.

Your sauce with the chocolate sounds interesting.

H.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I can marinate mine up too 3 days, its mainly ketchup based, and on the BBQ the meat falls off the bones, 1 hr minimun, 2 days is perfect


----------



## smokey_joe (Apr 24, 2007)

Low & Slow...... around 210-220 degrees till the meat pulls back from the bones.... remove them from heat and wrap them in foil then a towel and put in an empty dry cooler/ice chest close lid and let sit/rest for at least an hour.

If you MUST sauce them...do it in the last 15-20 minutes of cooking.

You WILL NOT regret this method.

Above all else.... use charcol or chunk wood.....stay away from the gas grill.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I have one oriental recipe for you, I'll translate it & give it too you 

PS If I forget, please pm me 


Regards


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Here I found it, really great 

Oriental marinade by magazine coup de pouce

2 tablespoons of sesame oil

2 tablespoons of teriaky sauce

1 tablespoon of rice vinegar

2 teaspoons of fresh ginger( I add also ginger juice )

3 garlic cloves, finely minced

1 teaspoon of light honey

1/2 teaspoon of cumin( freshly grounded )

1/4 teaspoon of tabasco sauce

1 tablespoon of sesame seeds

Coup de Pouce : Brochettes de poulet à l'orientale aux graines de sésame

Enjoy


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I've never really had the chance to cook ribs before, but I do make a pretty decent BBQ sauce. There was one time I made ribs before- the actual meat was terrible- but the sauce was still great. Considering that most of my BBQ sauces have a decent amount of acidity, I should probably only marinade them for a couple of hours, and go low and slow. Not days and fast. I always use baby back by the way. I'll try the ribs tonight- the asian-inspired sauce was great. Now I think my techniques are going to be a bit better. Thanks for the tips and recipes! Appreciate it!


----------

